# Unknown Death



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anybody know how or why this guy died? I got him around 7pm, then around 10pm i notoiced my velvet damsel was attacking him so i took the damsel out and put him in my roomates tank. By this time he had blood spots on him. I went to the bar and got hom around 3:25am and saw him swimming upside down but trying to stay alive. I threw him in the hospital tank and added stress coat trying to save him. about 20 min's later it died. Here is a pic.

View attachment 72532


notice the blood spots, i dont know if its from the damsel attacking it, or from other causes. It was currently in a 40 gal long with great water prems, soon to go in my 125 gal.

Thanks mauls


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the damsel probably stressed it to death. those blood spots look similar to what my clown knife had when my gt killed it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> the damsel probably stressed it to death. those blood spots look similar to what my clown knife had when my gt killed it.
> [snapback]1151982[/snapback]​


ya thast what i figured.... thansk man, i liked this little dude


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would definately say stress death. that really sucks, it was beautiful.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

what kind of fish was that?


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

a tang i think


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks almost like a Pearlscale Butterfly, with the orange tail.

Beautiful fish.

You never did say how you acclimatized him?

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Looks almost like a Pearlscale Butterfly, with the orange tail.
> 
> Beautiful fish.
> 
> ...


he was acclimated fine.

usual text book policy







Floated bag in water with lights out. adding bits of my water in the bag a little at a time. Then eventueally put him in.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mauls said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks almost like a Pearlscale Butterfly, with the orange tail.
> ...


that's bad. butterflies aren't very hardy fish. he was probably shocked and the stress from the damsel might not have killed him if he had been drip acclimated over a longer period of time.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


hrm i do the same routine on all my fish, and the other butterfly is doing great i didn't notice the damsel attacking him at. How long should i acclimate him? I did it for alittle more than 10 min


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mauls said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...


10 mins?! only the most hardy fish will survive such a short acclimation period. unless your water is close to your fish store's parameters. delicate fish need to be acclimated over a period of (in my opinion) at least 45-60 minutes with a drip tube. im not saying that the shock is what killed, just pointing out that such a short acclimation period, coupled with stress from the damsel is what did him in.

i acclimated my fish for about 45 minutes before putting them in. and i acclimated my anemone for about 90 minutes before i added it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...










dang ya i did my anemone for about 20 mins lol and it was doing fine. I always add some stress coat to help with stress, but maybe i was just always lucky... until now

Thanks for your help man!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

mauls said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...



















I knew it.

Butterflies need about an hour, some a lot more.

Dont underestimate the power of acclimitization.

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


MEH we all make mistakes!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i jsut recently had 2 butterflies that also had those same markings upon death but there was nothing in the tank harrasing them theres a dog faced puffer in tehre but he never even looked at them, both died within 48 hrs of coming home and the blood spots were identical


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol! seriuosly, marine fish are ALOT hardier than ppl here give them credit for

most of us over at nano-reef forums(including me) dont acclimatise much except for water temp when it comes to fish









NO casualties to do faulty acclimatation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Markosaur said:


> lol! seriuosly, marine fish are ALOT hardier than ppl here give them credit for
> 
> most of us over at nano-reef forums(including me) dont acclimatise much except for water temp when it comes to fish
> 
> ...


Well if you're keeping BUTTERFLIES in a NANO tank in the first place, you're an idiot :rasp:

Almost all fish kept in Nanos are hardy, Clowns, Gobies, Blennies, Cardinals, Bengais...

And just because you havent killed any, doesnt mean you havent weakened them, or shortened their lifespan.

I keep a nano and I regret it. Ive come to realize even Clownfish shouldnt be kept in a tank that small. I believe it is irresponsible.

Its weird, but Im starting to become very anti-fish tanks these days...

--Dan


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> lol! seriuosly, marine fish are ALOT hardier than ppl here give them credit for
> 
> most of us over at nano-reef forums(including me) dont acclimatise much except for water temp when it comes to fish
> 
> ...


lol i remember back when i was SW newb id just float the bag in there for about 30 min then add about half tank water in and plop em in in 5 min no problems for me.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Your right, you are wierd









But seriosuly, quite often dumping fishes in asap(as soon as temperature is right) is sometimes better for them than lenghty acclimatation.

And if you wanna argue, bring it over to use on www.nano-reef.com hehehe









But Mauls, i dont think faulty acclimatation killed your butterfly.
By velvet damsel i assume you have Blue Velvets, wich are known to be extreamly agressive towards other fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Your right, you are wierd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah who knows, it was attacking it. im still not sure, whawt killed it but the velvet is gone and the other butterfly is doing great









thanks for all your help guys rock on


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mauls said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, you are wierd
> ...


better luck with your next fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

hyphen said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


Well we can all agree on one thing:

PAYING FOR A NEW SALTWATER FISH IS f*cking PAINFUL.










--Dan


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Absolutley agree with you there


----------

